# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  أبناء ............وآباء

## واحد فاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 

هذه تجربتي الأولى لوضع قصة في المنتدى المبارك 
كرواية متسلسلة وهي تختص ببعض الواقع الإجتماعي 
الذي نعيشه هذه الأيام 
اتمنى منكم إبداء آرائكم القيمة بالتأكيد 
ونتمنى النقد الهادف الصريح 
وتذكروا بأننا لا نزال نتعلم فلا تبخلوا علينا
 بإبداء أي ملاحظة ترونها 
-قد تختلط العامية بالفصحى فعذراً-

بسم الله نبدأ 

----------------------------

أم أحمد:- وينهو المشخال ، تعالي سلموووه جيبي المشخال بسرعه لا يحترق العيش 
سلمى :- داكوه في المغسله اماه حاطتنه 
أم أحمد:- حطوش في قبرش الا حطوش ، اني قلت لش تحطيه ويا المواعين الوصخه ، شيليه شالوش على نعش 
سلمى :- يا الله علشان افتك من هالعيشه 

وفجأة يدخل أحمد عليهم في المطبخ 
أحمد :- ويش هاه ما استوى العغداء له ، جوعاااااااااااان 
أم أحمد:- روح انت بعد روح ، حيفك قاعد من النوم وجاي تمبى الغداء ، روح صل يا قليل الصلوات 

أحمد :- صليت اماه صليت والله العظيم صليت ، حياة الله صليت بويش تمبيني أحلف الش اني صليت 

أم أحمد:- دفارق عن وجهي الحين وتالي حسابك ويايي

أحمد :- أنا الحين با اقلب وجهي بس متى يستوي الغداء

أم أحمد:- بس يستوي بتعرف 

أحمد :- زين عجل قولي للشغاله تسوي لي حاجه آكلها عبرة الحين لامن يستوي الغداء 

أم أحمد:- فجيعه تفجعك ، ما فيه في حياتك الا أكل شوي شوي على روحك من البلع 

أحمد :- يماه ما أكلت شي من الصبح 
أم أحمد:- أيه من اللي أكلته البارحه 

وفي أثناء ذلك تقوم الأم بشخال العيش ووضع القدر على النار ووضع أغراض البرياني ومعه شرائح السمك لعمل طبخة لزوجها أبو أحمد فهو يصل الساعه الخامسة والنصف عصراً

أحمد :- اووووووووه اليوم سمك بعد ، خلاص أجل ما ابغى أتغدى ولا امبى شي 
أم أحمد:- فكيتنا منك وأني ما سويت لك لا لحم ولا دجاج 

أحمد :- خلاص أجل با آخذ عشرين من شنطتش با أروح آكل في المطعم 

وقبل ما ترد الأم يخرج أحمد من المطبخ ويأخذ النقود ويتصل بصديقه خالد ليمر عليه ويذهبوا لمطعم 

هذا مشهد من المشاهد المتكررة التي تمر على هذه العائلة يومياً تقريباً ، ونلاحظ هنا أن الأب لم يظهر دوره لحد الآن 
واليكم وصف لهذه العائلة

الأب ...إسمه سلمان علي أحمد 
متزوج منذ عشرين سنة 
يعمل في أرامكو 
يخرج يومياً من الساعة خمس الفجر ولا يعود الا الساعة الخامسة والنصف عصراً 
يكاد ينحصر دوره يف تأمين الحياة الرغيدة لعائلته 
يحب لعب كرة القدم ويعشقها بجنون 
يجتمع يوم الأحد دائماً مع أصدقائه ليشاهدوا مباريات الدوري الإيطالي وتستمر معه حالة المتابعة حتى حلول المباراة الأخرى لفريقه الذي يشجعه
متدين الى حد ما 

الأم :- فاطمة محمد 
ربة منزل من الطراز الأول من حيث الإهتمام بأمور المنزل كالطبخ والنظافة والأمور الأخرى 
تذهب الى العزية يومياً ولا تعود الا برائحة القدو المميزة 
مما يسبب لها بعض التعليقات من قبل زوجها وأبنائها 
تعشق الطبخ لدرجة الجنون 
تحب الاجتماعات العائلية لدرجة التقصير في أشياء أخرى 
لا ترتاد الاسواق بشكل متكرر لكنها اذا قررت الذهاب للسوق فإن ذلك يستدعي وضع ميزانية خاصة 
تزوجت وهي في الثامنة عشر من العمر 
عاشت مع زوجها حياة هانئة 
لا يعكرها الا تأخر الانجاب 

الابنة:- سلمى ذات الثمانية عشر ربيعاً هي الابنة البكر 
مدللة والدها وموضع ثقته ، تهتم بوالديها بصورة رائعة 
تتحمل كل ما يقال لها بصورة تبدو في بعض الاحيان مضحكة وفي بعض الاحيان تبدو جااااااافة 
لكنها بسبب الضغط النفسي والبدني 
ولأسباب اخرى تظهر لاحقاً
في غرفتها ترى التنافضات بصورة جلية 
فهي تقرأ لكن وهي تأكل 
تنام لكن على الأرض وليس في السرير
تؤمن بأشياء تبدو مستحيلة التنفيذ 
لا تهتم بأشياء في متناول يديها 

الإبن:- أحمد الابن ذو الستة عشر عاماً 
هذا فيه اجتمعت المتناقضات 
ولا تعرف له وجهة في هذه الدنيا 
يدافع عن أشياء تافهة حتى الموت 
لكن بعض الأشياء المهمة لا يدير لها بالاً
فهو يأكل كثيراً لكنه لا يسمن 
متقلب المزاج ، لايهتم الا لنفسه 
ليس له هدف في هذه الحياة ولم يبن لنفسة مستقبل 
أو حتى أنه لم يحلم في يوم من الأيام أن يكون شيئاً في هذه الدنيا ، لديه الصداقة ذات مفهوم مطاط طالما تكون في صالحه ، وذات مفهوم جامد طالما هي عكس قناعاته وتفكيره 

بإختصار هذه العائلة ستكون محور الاحداث بشكل رئيسي
وستظهر أثناء ذلك بقية الاشخاص 

اتمنى ان تكون البداية موفقة 
أبدو آرائكم 

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

السلام عليكم خيي ابو زين 

بداية موفقة خيي 

بس ويش هالدعاوي من أولها 

زين نتعلمها منك 

شخصيات مختلفة 

وطباع منوعة 
بانتظار بقية الاحداث 

موفق لكل خير

----------


## Taka

*آلسلآم عليكم*
*شحآلك خويه وآحد فآضي*
*آمممممم*
*بدآيه موفق* 
*مآشآلله عليك عيبني كل شي بآلقصه*
*آلبدآيه حلوه ووصف آلشخصيآت وآلآسلوب وآلدعآوي*
*وآلرمسه غآويه عيبتني بتعلمها من روآيتك*
*آتمنى آني آتآبهآ فوقتهآ*
*وآنتظر آلتكمله*
*تحيآتي*

----------


## المتحير

روعة البداية ومبين انه بيكون الجايات اروع

وبأنتظار التكمله

_يعطيك العافية_

----------


## أموآج

بداية حلوة 

وبالتوفيق

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســـــــــــــــــــــاء الخيراااتـ ،،*
*ما دمتـ أنتـ كاتبها ،،*
*فـ أنا شخصياُ متيقنهـ بـ جمالها ،،*
*بدايهـ مشوقهـ ،،*
*و يبدو أنها روايهـ متفرعهـ ،،*
*و سـ تناقشـ بـ إذنـ اللهـ قضايا شائعهـ ،،*
*و لـ الأسفـ مهملهـ فيـ مجتمعنا ،،*
*رغمـ أنـ تأثيرها جليـ و واضحـ ،،*
*لكنـ أعينـ ولاة الأمور غائبهـ عنها ،،*
*يبدو أننيـ سـ أستمر بـ بسرد توقعاتيـ اللااا متناهيهـ ،،*
*منذ البدء ،،*
*أبو زيوووونـ ،،*
*نحنـ هنا ،،*
*نرتقبـ البقيهـ ،،*
*و لـ يصحبكـ الرحمنـ بـ توفيقاتهـ ،،*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ،،*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...* 

*جميل جداً...*
*وبداية رائعة....*
*تجلت هنا الشخصيات...*
*لتظهر لنا بعض القضايا الهامة من المجتمع...*
*تتخللها الفكاهات..*

*بداية رائعة وموفقة بإذن الله ....* 

*بانتظار القادم....*
*بالتوفيق إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## سر النجاة

بداية موفقة اخونا
كانت لك تجارب سابقة في الثراث 
وهاأنت تطل علينا بقصة مشوقة 
صورت لنا ما يحدث في بيوتنا 

وفقت لكل خير

----------


## واحد فاضي

> السلام عليكم خيي ابو زين 
> 
> بداية موفقة خيي 
> 
> بس ويش هالدعاوي من أولها 
> 
> زين نتعلمها منك 
> 
> شخصيات مختلفة 
> ...



عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هلا ومرحبتين بخيتي نوارة الدنيا

أشكر لك مشاركاتك هنا خيتي 

والدعاوى هذي بس مقدمة 
واللي جاي في الطريق أزيد هههههههههه

الله يوفقش ويسلمش

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *آلسلآم عليكم*
> 
> *شحآلك خويه وآحد فآضي*
> *آمممممم*
> *بدآيه موفق* 
> *مآشآلله عليك عيبني كل شي بآلقصه*
> *آلبدآيه حلوه ووصف آلشخصيآت وآلآسلوب وآلدعآوي*
> *وآلرمسه غآويه عيبتني بتعلمها من روآيتك*
> *آتمنى آني آتآبهآ فوقتهآ*
> ...





 عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
خويا مهرشاد حياك الله

رمستك غاويه خويا مهرشاد 
خلاص أجل بيصير تبادل منافع 
انت اكتب رمستك وأنا أكتب رمستي  :bigsmile: 
بس الدعاوى ....الله يستر ترى بيزيدو جدام 

الف شكر لتواجدك هنا

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> روعة البداية ومبين انه بيكون الجايات اروع
> 
> وبأنتظار التكمله
> 
> _يعطيك العافية_



هلا ومرحب بأخونا المتحير

الأروع تواجدك أخويي 

لك خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> بداية حلوة 
> 
> وبالتوفيق



 خيتي أمواج حياش الله 

ربي يوفقش ويسلمش

خالص التحيات 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بخيتي للدموع إحساس 




> *مســـــــــــــــــــــاء الخيراااتـ ،،*
> *ما دمتـ أنتـ كاتبها ،،*
> *فـ أنا شخصياُ متيقنهـ بـ جمالها ،،*
>  
> جمال القصة ان شاء الله تكمن بتواجدكم خيتي 
> *بدايهـ مشوقهـ ،،*
> *و يبدو أنها روايهـ متفرعهـ ،،*
> *و سـ تناقشـ بـ إذنـ اللهـ قضايا شائعهـ ،،*
> *و لـ الأسفـ مهملهـ فيـ مجتمعنا ،،*
> ...







> *للدموعـ إحساسـ ،،*






خالص التقدير وفائق التحيات
لتواجدكم خيتي

فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة على السطور 
مرحبتين 




> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*
>  اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 
> وإرحمنا بهم يا كريم
> *جميل جداً...*
> *وبداية رائعة....*
> *تجلت هنا الشخصيات...*
> *لتظهر لنا بعض القضايا الهامة من المجتمع...*
> ...





 الله يوفقش ويسلمش

تقبلي خالص التحيات 
فمان الكريم

----------


## المتحير

بانتظار التكمله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> بداية موفقة اخونا
> كانت لك تجارب سابقة في الثراث 
> وهاأنت تطل علينا بقصة مشوقة 
> صورت لنا ما يحدث في بيوتنا 
> 
> وفقت لكل خير



 خيتي سر النجاة مرحبتين 

نعم تجربة التراث موجودة لاتزال لكن لها ظروفها 
التي أتمنى أن تزول 

ان شاء الله نكمل المسيرة هنا وننهي القصة بدون حدوث عارض صحي للقصة  :toung: 

خالص التحيات 
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

تكلمة >>>>>> 
أنهى أبو أحمد يوم العمل الشاق 
وخرج لسيارته وجلس فيها بإنتظار أن تسخن 
هو في العادة لا يسخن سيارته لكن اليوم أشعل له سيجارة 
وجلس في السيارة  

مر عليه صاحبة أبو هاني وهو في سيارته.... 
أبو هاني :-هاه أبو أحمد لا تنسى الليلة 
أبو أحمد :- أفا عليك بس ، الليلة بنكسر راسهم تكسير 
أبو هاني :- وترى الليلة فيها عشاء على الخسران 
أبو أحمد :- اي والله فوق الخسارة عشاء ، خلهم حق يعرفوا ان اللي يلعب ويا الكبار يتحمل  
هذا مجمل ما دار بينهم من حديث ، هو صغير في كلماته لكنه كبير في معانيه  
فأبو أحمد ومنذ خروجه من العمل لم يفكر في بيته وأبنائه وحياته الخاصة بل فكر في أصحابه وهواياته فقط وفقط لا غير  
حرك أبو أحمد السيارة وهو يفكر بأن يمر على الجمعية التعاونية لشراء بعض الأغراض فالعزبة للديوانية ناقصة 
ولم يقم هو بشراء الاغراض ، 
أبو أحمد :- صحيح ما أحد دفع هالشهر الا أبوهاني وكم واحد بس ما عليه نشتري وبعدين يعطوني . ما يقصروا الشباب  
وفي أثناء هذه الاحاديث للنفس اتصلت أم أحمد  
أبو أحمد:- الوووو ، مرحبا 
أم أحمد:-هلا أبو أحمد قواك الله  

أبو أحمد:- الله يقويش ، هاه ويش تمبي
أم أحمد:-سلامتك يا غناتي ، بس اذا بتمر السوق ترى ما فيه بطاطس ولا فيه طماط  
أبو أحمد:- بس هذا ، شوفي اذا فيه حاجه ناقصه بعد تراني مو فاضي أطول وأعود مره فانيه للسوق 
أم أحمد:- لا ما فيه بس جاء على بالي اليوم وإشتهيت شمام  
أبو أحمد:-اذا فيه با أخذ لش 
أم أحمد:- لا تتعب حالك ، اذا ما فيه لا تعور راسك يا غناتي كفاية تعب الشغل  
أبو أحمد:- ما عليه ما عليه با أشوف أنا ، ايه صح مو تنسي سوي لينا حلا حق الليلة 
أم أحمد:- ما نسيت يا غناتي مسويه ليي ورقه وحاطتنها على الفلاجة ، صحيح الليلة تقدر توصلنا بيت أختي  

أبو أحمد:- ويش عندها بعد هذي ، أي ساعه 
أم أحمد:- ولدانه له وصار ليها يومين وما رحت ليها تالي ويش بيقولوا  

أبو أحمد:-اووووه نسيت خلاص خلاص متى بتروحي 
أم أحمد:- ما أدري بس انته متى بتروح الليلة الديوانيه  

أبو أحمد:- أنا ......يمكن على الساعة فمان 
أم أحمد:-زين أجل أطلع وياك  

أبو أحمد:- يالله يالله مو تأخريني منا فاضي بعد 
أم أحمد:-براحتك يا غناتي ، واذا ما تقدر با أخلي ولد اختي يوصلني  
أبو أحمد:-اذا يقدر ولا عليه كلافه خليه ، خليني أرتاح شوي 
أم أحمد:-أجل بس انت جيب ليي هديه ......وخلهم يلفوها في ورق هدايا 

أبو أحمد:- انا لله ، أنا الحين يالله أدخل السوق بعد آخذ هدية .......يالله مو مشكله بعد ويش نسوي 
أم أحمد:-براحتك يا غناتي مو تتعب حالك خلاص ، انت بس حط ليي فلوس وأني با أتصرف  

أبو أحمد:-يالله أجل فمان الله 
أم أحمد:-الله يحفظك ويسلمك ويرجعك سالم يا غناتي  
ويقفل أبو أحمد الخط وهو يقول لنفسه :- أنا تعبان وهالنسوان ما يقدروا الواحد التعبان ، يعني الحين راجع من الشغل وهلكان تعبان وتالي يمبوك تروح السوق وتروح تشتري هدايا وما أدري ويش  
ووصل أبو أحمد السوق وإشترى أغراض الديوانيه وإشترى أغراض البيت ومر على قسم الهدايا وقام يقلب في الهدايا لكن ما عجبه شي وقال في نفسه :- أحسن شي أحط ليها فلوس وأفتك  
وذهب للمحاسبة ووقف في الصف وعندما قرب للمحاسبة اتصل عليه صاحبه أبو سالم :- أبو أحمد سلام عليكم
أبو أحمد :- عليكم السلام هاه ويش على الوعد الليلة  
أبو سالم:-ايه أكيييييييييد وبنكسر راسكم الليله
أبو أحمد:-أقول يا أبو سالم لا تلعب مع الكبار خليك في حجمك أحسن الك  
أبو سالم:-بنشوف الليلة 
أبو أحمد:-الوعد الساعه تسع  

أبو سالم:-أيه بأ أقول لك ، لا تنسى تجيب وياك الليلة كوفي ميت ونستله كبتشينو
أبو أحمد:-مو مشكله بس ذكر الشباب بالقطيه  
أبو سالم:-مو مشكله القطيه مع الراتب
أبو أحمد:-أي راتب ، خلص عليهم شهر الحين  
أبو سالم:-الليلةنتفاهم 
أبو أحمد:-يالله مو مشكله  
ورجع أبو أحمد وطلع من الصف وراح أخذ اللي طلبوه  
ورد عود للصف مره فانيه وجلس اله يمكن ربع ساع ينتظر  
وتذكر ان أم أحمد طالبه منه شمام ، لكنه قال في نفسه :-مو مشكله اذا شفت على الطريق أخذت واذا ما شفت ما يخالف 
.........وحرك أبو أحمد السيارة وبها الأغراض ذاهباً الى بيته ..........لكن في الطريق ........؟؟؟ 

نعود قليلاً الى البيت .......... 
أم أحمد :- أحمد يا نظر عيني شوف ولد خالتك وخليه يوصلك 
أحمد:-وشووووووه أخليه يوصلش بسيارته  

أم أحمد :-ويش فيها بعد سيارته 
أحمد:-وشوه اللي ما فيها ، مضللننها كاتم ومركب له سستم والصوت يفقع الراس  

أم أحمد :- وشوه هالحاجات بعد ، أني ما عليي أهم شي يوصلني بيت أختي 
أحمد:- با أتصل عليه وبا أشوف  
ويتصل أحمد بولد خالته  
أحمد :-الووووووووووه سعيدوه وينك
سعيد:-أنا في البيت ويش
أحمد :-لا بس أمي تقول لك تقدر توصلها 
سعيد:-ايه ليش لا ، بس ما عندي الا سيارتي وتعرف انت 
أحمد :-سيارتك سيارتك ويش نسوي 
سعيد:-خلاص أجل قول ليها متى 
أحمد :-تقول لك الساعه فمان
سعيد:-اوكيييييييييه يالله باااااااااااااي 
ويخبر أحمد أمه بأن سعيد سيوصلها بسيارته الساعه الثامنة 
وتقوم الأم لعمل الحلا لأبو أحمد وجماعته فيما أحمد يذهب لغرفته .

يتبع>>>>>>>

----------


## واحد فاضي

أحمد جالس على النت كعادته يشارك هنا وهناك ويكلم أصحابه بالمسنجر  
ويدخل منتدى من المنتديات المنتشره ويقرر المشاركة فيه 
ويسجل ويبدأ من فوره بالمشاركة  
شكراً  
ههههههههههه 
موضوع رااااااائع  
لا تعليق  
لم تخرج ردودة في البداية عن هذا الإطار ، ويدخل في مواضيع شتى ليخرج فقط بزيادة مشاركات لا غني ولا تسمن من جوع  
ويعود للماسنجر ويكلم صديقه خالد 
أحمد :- كيفك يا حلو
خالد:-تمام التمام 
أحمد :-ويش ما فيه جديد عندك 
خالد:-فيه جديد وحليو مرررررررره  
أحمد :-ويش فيه 
خالد:-اليوم جتني إضافة على المسن  
أحمد :-لا جديد يعني 
خالد:-لالا هذي الإضافة غير  
أحمد :-ويش فيها زايد 
خالد:-فيها ان اللي ( ضايفتني ) مررررررره حركات  
أحمد :-اوووووووه تطور جديد 
خالد:-أجل كيف قلت الك من زمان سوي زيي وانشر ايميلك في كل مكان لا زم تعلق ويا بنيه  
أحمد :-أنا مالي بهالشغلات يا خوك أنا حدي منتديات وشوية مواقع حق الكوره والسيارات 
خالد:-أجل خلك في السيارات والكوره خلهم ينفعوك  
أحمد :- برب <<<<اللي ما يعرفها ...يعني با أروح وبا أرجع  :bigsmile: 
خالد:-تيت<<<يعني روح وإرجع ههههههههه :toung:  
ويذهب أحمد الى أخته سلمى ويدخل عليها الغرفة  
أحمد :- سلموه ، ويش هوه المنتدى اللي تشاركي فيه 
سلمى:-بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، ويش فيك كم مره أقول لك إسمه  
أحمد :- نسيته بس قولي لي إسمه مسوى أخت صديقي خالد تمبى الإسم يقول 
سلمى:-اسمه ................ 
أحمد :- يالله باي 
سلمى:-سلام 
ويعود أحمد الى غرفته  
أحمد :-هلا 
خالد:-هلا بيك 
أحمد :-يالله أنا با أطلع الحين با أروح 
خالد:-تو الناس 
أحمد :-با أروح الوالده طالبتني 
خالد:-يالله باي 
أحمد :-سلام

ويخرج أحمد من المسن لا ليذهب الى والدته بل ليسجل في ذاك المنتدى. 
ويستكشف أقسام المنتدى ويقرر أن يعمل أمراً ما ........ 
.........نرى ما سيقرره قريباً  
خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــــــاء الخيرآآآآتـ ,,,*
*التشويقـ أبتدا ,,*
*و الصبر منتهيـ ,,*
*و أحنا بـ الأنتظار خييـ ,,*
*بجد حمآآآآسـ بسـ إذا ما عليكـ كلافهـ خييـ ,,*
*طولـ البارتاتـ شويـ ,,*
*و اللهـ يبعد الوعكاتـ عنـ الروايهـ ,,*
*و كاتبـ الراويهـ أنـ شاء اللهـ ,,*
*بعد ما فينا شدة ,,*
*كفاية سالفة أمـ جسوووومـ للحينـ ما تكملتـ ,,* 
*اللهـ يسامحـ إليـ كانـ السببـ ,,*
*و بعد سالفة خدوجـ و علوانـ ,,*
*الموهييييمـ ،،*
*أبو زيووووونـ ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عااااافيهـ ,,*
*بـ جد أحداثـ الروايهـ تحاكيـ واقعنا المر ,,*
*منـ حيثـ غيابـ دور الأبـ ,,*
*و إنشغالـ الأمـ ,,*
*و ضياعـ الأبناء فيـ دوامهـ الشقاء ,,*
*و تستمر الحياة بـ مأسيها ,,*
*سلمتـ يمينكـ خييـ ,,*
*و عســـــــــــــــاكـ عاالقوة ,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

يعطيك ألف ألف عافية خيي 

وبدأ التشويق والحماس 

اعتقد اذا ماكنت غلطانة ان احمد بيسجل باسم بنت 

وهذا ابوه قهرني وبط جبدي صراحة 

كل تفكيره في اصحابه والكورة 

واخر همه بيته وعياله 

بانتظار التتمة 

ولا تطول علينا 

نبغى كل يوم باااااااااااااارت طوووووووووووووويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

----------


## Taka

*آلسلآم عليكم*
*آلله يعطيك آلعآفيه*
*ومثل مآقآلن خوآتي بده آلتشويق*
* من صدق شوقنتي آبه آعرف شو بيصير*
*يآلله خويه حنآ نتريآ لآتطول علينآ*
*تحيآتي*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*رواية رائعة تلامس الواقع بشكل كبير*


*سأكون هنا من المتابعات*


*يعطيك ألف عافية*

----------


## سر النجاة

البارت قصير 
لكن لا يخلو من التشويق
في الانتظار

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*أبو أحمد طلع مايفكر إلا في نفسه ووناسته...*
*وتارك أهله على جنب..*

*وأحمد شكله داهية الله يستر بس...*

*سلمى باين عليها ...وحده عاقلة والله ورسوله اعلم...*

*أم احمد احسها تحب زوجها* 
*وماتبغى تتعبه..بس مو لهدرجة عاد..*
*هذي مسؤوليات..*
*نراعي صحيح ..بس مو لهدرجة..>>>انتي وش دخلش الحين...*


*يعطيك العافية أخوي..*
*بصراحة اندمجت مع الأبطال..وعشت معاهم..*
*روووووووعة ماشاء الله...*

*يعطيك العافية ..*
*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## المتحير

روعة البارت يعطيك العافية

----------


## المتحير

بانتظار البارت

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي للدموع إحساس مرحبتين 




> *مســــــاء الخيرآآآآتـ ,,,*
> مساء الخيرات والليرات 
> *التشويقـ أبتدا ,,*
> *و الصبر منتهيـ ,,*
> *و أحنا بـ الأنتظار خييـ ,,*
> *بجد حمآآآآسـ بسـ إذا ما عليكـ كلافهـ خييـ ,,*
> *طولـ البارتاتـ شويـ ,,*
> إن شاء الله نطول البارت 
> ونحاول نكون في الخميس والجمعة أكثر من بارت 
> ...







> *للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,*






 حاولت أن أكون في المجتمع ومن المجتمع 
وأن أعايش الدور حتى أخرج بتجربة كتابة قصصية 
تحاكي بعض الواقع ان شاء الله
ونتمنى أن نصل الى ما نريد من خلال ما نكتب 

لك خالص الشكر على التواجد الرائع خيتي

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> يعطيك ألف ألف عافية خيي 
> 
> وبدأ التشويق والحماس 
> 
> اعتقد اذا ماكنت غلطانة ان احمد بيسجل باسم بنت 
> 
> وهذا ابوه قهرني وبط جبدي صراحة 
> 
> كل تفكيره في اصحابه والكورة 
> ...



خيتي نوارة الدنيا مرحبتين 
ربي يعافيش ويسلمش يارب 

انتظري البارت الجاي وبتشوفي أحمد ويش يصير فيه 

هذا حال بعض الآباء الله يهديهم 

أهم شي راحتهم والباقي ما عليهم منه 
ينسوا مسئولياتهم ويتابعوا فقط أنفسهم 

خالص تحياتي وتقديري

فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *آلسلآم عليكم*
> 
> *آلله يعطيك آلعآفيه*
> *ومثل مآقآلن خوآتي بده آلتشويق*
> *من صدق شوقنتي آبه آعرف شو بيصير*
> *يآلله خويه حنآ نتريآ لآتطول علينآ*
> 
> *تحيآتي*





أخوي مهرشاد مرحبتين 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ما يهمك خويا ........ان شاء الله الياي أحسن 
وفيه تشويق أكثر بعد هههههههه

خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *رواية رائعة تلامس الواقع بشكل كبير*
> *سأكون هنا من المتابعات*
> 
> *يعطيك ألف عافية*






خيتي ورد الياسمين مراحب

أهلاً وسهلاً بك دائماً 

ربي يعافيش ويسلمش يارب

خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> البارت قصير 
> لكن لا يخلو من التشويق
> في الانتظار



خيتي سر النجاة مرحبتين 

صحيح البارت قصير بس ما فيه مشكله ان شاء الله 

الجاي بيصير بارتات طويله شوي 

خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة على السطور مراحب




> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> 
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*
>  اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
> *أبو أحمد طلع مايفكر إلا في نفسه ووناسته...*
> *وتارك أهله على جنب..*
> *وأحمد شكله داهية الله يستر بس...*
> *سلمى باين عليها ...وحده عاقلة والله ورسوله اعلم...*
> *أم احمد احسها تحب زوجها* 
> ...





 الف شكر على التواجد الرائع خيتي

خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> روعة البارت يعطيك العافية



 
أخوي المتحير مرحبتين

مرورك روعه 

ويعطيك الف عافيه أخوي 

خالص تحياتي
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

>>>>>متابعه  :bigsmile: 

وحرك أبو أحمد السيارة وبها الأغراض ذاهباً الى بيته ..........لكن في الطريق .....
يتصل عليه صاحبه أبو هاني 
أبو هاني :- الووووو أبو أحمد 
أبو أحمد :- هلا 
أبو هاني :- مو تنسى الليلة تجيب بطاقة اشتراكك 
أبو أحمد:-ليش 
أبو هاني :-هذا أبو سالم ما جدد الاشتراك  
أبو أحمد:-أوهوووووه وهذا كله يسوي كده ، ويش فايدة نعطيه فلوس وتالي ما يجدد الاشتراك 
أبو هاني :-ما ليها الا رجالها ، والله أنا قايل لهيهم عطوا الشغله أبو أحمد  
أبو أحمد:-مشكور يا خوك ، ويش نسوي بعد هذي الدنيا

دورية المرور وراء سيارة أبو أحمد
المرور:- إسفط على جنب يا راعي اليسارة الكابرس 
إسفط على جنب يا راعي الكابرس الابيض
أبو أحمد يتأفف :- أوهووووه ويش فيه هذا بعد 
أبو هاني :- ويش تقول ؟؟ تعنيني انا ؟

أبو أحمد:- لا لا ، يالله بعدين أكلمك 

وينزل أبو أحمد للدورية 

أبو أحمد:- السلام عليكم 
العسكري:- أعليكم أم سلام 

أبو أحمد:-خير يالطيب 
العسكري:-ما تئرف انت إيش سويت 


أبو أحمد:- لا يا خوك ، ماشي انا في حال سبيلي ولا خالفت بش يا الطيب
العسكري:- أقول بس رح بئيد ، رح


أبو أحمد:- خير اللهم إجعله خير ، ويش سويت أنا حق تقول لي كده 
العسكري:-ما تئرف يئني ، انت مخالف للنظام 

أبو أحمد:-أي ويش سويت 
العسكري:-انته تكلم بالتلفون في السياره ، أليك مية ريال مخالفه

أبو أحمد:-يعني الحين من بد هالناس من شفتوني الا أنا 
العسكري:-أقول لك النظام نظام ، ما يهمنا أي أهد 

أبو أحمد:-زين خلاص يالطيب هذي آخر مره خلاص ما أعيد أكلم في السياره 
العسكري:-أيه كل واهد يقول كده ، أم نظام يمشي ألى الجميئ

أبو أحمد:-يعني ما فيه فايده 
العسكري:-لا ، خلي ام نظام يتطبق

وأخذ العسكري الرخصة والاستماره من عند أبو أحمد 
وهو يسجل المخالفه 
العسكري:-وين تشتغل إنت ؟؟

أبو أحمد:-انت الحين أول شي سجلت عليي مخالفه ولا لا
العسكري:-أيوا سجلت أليك 
أبو أحمد:-أجل مو شغلك وين أشتغل 
العسكري:-وش تقول 
أبو أحمد:-دام المخالفة بتتسجل وش لك شغل وين أشتغل ؟
العسكري:-خلاص روه لازم تسدد أم مخالفه .
أبو أحمد:-إيه هيّن أسددها ، الله يخلي الشباب ينزلوها غصباً عنكم 
العسكري:-ما فيه أهد يقدر ينزل أم مخالفه 

أبو أحمد:-إيه ما فيه أهد
العسكري:-يالله حرك روه بئيد.

وركب أبو أحمد السيارة وحرك ، ومن سخريات القدر عندما تحركت الدورية من أمامه رأى العسكري وهو يكلم في الجوال وهو يسوق .

تحرك أبو أحمد بالسيارة ووصل الى المنزل ، عندما فتح باب الكراج رأى غرفة إبنه أحمد مشعلة النور فقام بالإتصال به 
ليزل يأخذ الأغراض 

وذهب هو الى أم أحمد 

أبو أحمد:- السلام عليكم 
أم أحمد:-عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته يا غناتي 
أبو أحمد:-هاه ويش سويتي لينا اليوم 
أم أحمد:-روح انت وبدل فيابك وماعليك بتشوف أكلك جاهز 
أبو أحمد:-يالله ، وبسرعه عاد ترى خبرش الليلة عندنا قعدة الديوانية 
أم أحمد:-ما يهمك 
ويذهب أبو أحمد لغرفته ويبدل ملابسه ويعود للجلوس في الصالة 
وتنزل أبنته سلمى 
سلمى:- قواك الله يبه 
أبو أحمد:-الله يقويش بنيتي ، ويش احوالش
سلمى:-الحمد لله أبويي زينه 
أبو أحمد:-هاه ويش مسويه في المدرسة ، رافعه الراس ولا زي أخوش الخيبة أحمدوه 
ويستمع أحمد الى الجملة الاخيرة ويذهب الى المطبخ ويضع الاغراض ومن ثم يمر على الصالة ويسلم ويركب الى غرفته 
بدون أن يقول أي شيء 

أبو أحمد:-ويش فيه أخوش ويش صاير له 
سلمى:-ما أدري يبه 

أبو أحمد:-صاير كنه زعلان ، شوفيه بعدين وعطيني خبر زين يا بنيتي 
سلمى:-ان شاء الله يباه 

أبو أحمد:-يالله روحي شوفي أمش تأخرت الله يهديها 
سلمى:-ان شاء الله يباه 

وتذهب سلمى لمساعدة أمها في المطبخ فيما أبو أحمد يشغل التلفزيون على برنامج عن مباراة الليلة 

بينما أحمد في غرفته يعود الى عالمه في النت ليغرق فيه 
ويفكر بما سمعه من والده 

>>>مو تصيري زي أخوش الخيبة 

أنا الحين خيبه يباه 
مو كل سنه أنا أنجح بس انت ما تجيب خبري وما عندك الا 
الله يعطيك العافيه ولدي ، بس هالشي منك ولا الاساتذه دافينك 

يعين أنا أتعب وأشقى وتالي حتى كلمتين على بعضهم منك يا يباه ما أسمع .

لو هديه بريالين من إيدك يباه أحين لي من اللي تسويه كل سنه 

>>روح أي محل وخذ اللي تمباه وقول لي بكم 

صارت السالفة بس سالفة فلوس ولا هيه سالفة هديه ومشاعر 

يالله يباه .........اللعام يوم جبت علامة جيد قومت الدنيا ولا قعدتها وأنا اللي كل سنة ممتاز 

ويش أقول 

لو إني أشوفك كل يوم كان قلت الك ، بس وين نشوفك يباه وانت همك في الكورة ، ويا ناس ما يعرفوا الا مصلحتهم 

أعرفهم وأعرف طبايعهم على صغر سني 

أولادهم ما يقصروا ، البخيل بخيل حتى على اهله ، والأناني أناني حتى من أولاده ، والكذاب حتى على أهله يكذب 

أوووووه يا يباه ليتك تعرف هالشي وتسمعنا مره وحده بس 

بس وين تسمعنا وانت بعيد عنا 

يالله خلينا في هالنت أحسن لينا بلا تفكير بلا بطيخ 

ويعود الى عالم النت 

ويبحث في المنتدى ويجد ما إعتقد انها ضالته 

يجامل ويرد على أغلب مواضيعها 

يحاول أن يصل الى ايميلها بأي طريقة ، يحاول ويحاول 
ويقرر أن يعمل حركة 
فتح موضوع جديد 

كتب له عنوان ..........هدية خاصة الى الإخت .......قريباً

ودخلت الاخت وردت على الموضوع 

مشكور من طيبة أخلاقك 

ووضع لها إيميله قبل أن ينتبه المشرفون على المنتدى لهذا 

وتحذف عضويته لكنه يأمل بأن من يعتقد بأنها حبيبته سوف تضيفه على المسن 

وهو في حالة الانتطار نذهب نحن الى حيث يجلس أصحاب أبو أحمد في الديوانية >>>>>>

أبو سالم :-اييييييييه الليلة بنوريكم يا أبو هاني  
أبو هاني :- تورونا ، روح رقع فيرقك روح قال تورينا 
أبو سعيد:-صلوا على النبي مو من الحين تشبوها 
أبو علي :-حارسوا أبو أحمد على الأقل خلوه يشارك ويانا 
أبو سالم :-ويش اللي يشارك ، إحنا نحارس ( بطاقة أبو أحمد )  
أبو هاني :- سلموا لي على اللي ما جدد البطاقة 
أبو سعيد:-اي والله 
أبو علي :-ويش نسوي بعد ، اتكل عويس على إمويس وضاعت البقره 
أبو سالم :-ويش قصدكم يعني ، يعني الواحد ما تصير عنده ظروف  
أبو هاني :-تصير بس مو طول اسبوعين كاملين  
أبو سعيد:- حشى لو خروف كان ذاب مو إسبوعين 
أبو علي :-لا والمكتب جمبه يعني ما يمبى ليها الا ذراع بس 
أبو سالم :-أقول ليكم ، بلا هذره زايده الراتب با أجدد الاشتراك  
أبو هاني :-آهااااااااااااا يعين الفلوس خرجتها  
أبو سعيد:-أفا .......طلعت السالفه كده يعني 
أبو علي :-قلنا ليكم عطوا الخبز خبازه لو أكل نصه ، والله لو أبو أحمد مو ويانا كان أكلنا تبن 
أبو سالم :-ويش فيها يعين الواحد إحتاج الى كم قرش وصرفت الفلوس ، خلاص عاد الراتب با أعطيك يا أبو هاني البطاقة ويياها فلوسكم  
أبو هاني :- لا تنسى بعد فلوسك تراك ما دفعت الشهر اللي راح القطيه 
أبو سالم :-وشو وشو ....أنا الشهر اللي راح ما جيت الا مره ولا مرتين لويش القطيه بعد 
أو هاني :- عودنا لطير يللي ، مو اتفقنا على هالشي اللي يجي واللي ما يجي يقط 
أبو سالم :- ايه بس أنا هالايام متضايق شوي ومحتاج فلوس 
أبو هاني:- الحمد لله والشكر ، الحين ميتين ريال بتضرك يعني 
أبو سعيد :- ويش فيكم بتتشابقول من الحين 
أبو علي :- خلاص بس يجي أبو أحمد نشوف ويش اللي يصير ، ما يندرى ويش فيه الى الحين بعدهوه ما جاء 

ويقوم أبو هاني يتصل بأبو أحمد 
ررررررررن رررررررررن ......ما فيه جواب 

رررررررررن رررررررررررررن .....ما فيه جواب 

أبو هاني :- اظاهر أبو أحمد بيتأخر ما أشوفه يرد 
أبو علي :- يالله نصبر شوي يمكن يغشى بعدهوه 
أبو هاني :- أي والله يتغشى ، مسكين أبو أحمد ما يرجع الا المغرب لبيتهم 
أبو سالم :- ما يرجع الا المغرب لويش ، كله حق لفلوووووس 
أبو هاني :- اسم على الرجال من عيونك بس ، مو كأنه مسلفنك الى الحين ذاك لحساب ، بس انت ما تحمد ربك على شي وكله تناظر الناس 
أبو سالم :- ويش فيك انت اليوم شاير عليي ، ما قلنا شي 

ويسكت أبو هاني 

أبو سالم :- ويش فيك أنا أكلمك 

أبو هاني :- ما أقول الا الحمد لله والشكر على النعمه بس ، خلينا ساكتن أحسن لينا 

أبو سالم :- ايه صاحبك وما تقدر تقول الحق عليه 

أبو هاني :- لو سمحت خلينا نسكر هالباب أحسن لينا وبلا حش في العالم 

.........ونذهب الحين الى بيت أبو أحمد 

أبو أحمد:- إيه هذا الأكل اللي يرد الروح 
أم أحمد :-عليك بالعافيه غناتي 

أبو أحمد:-الله يسلم أياديش يا أم أحمد 
أم أحمد :-ويسلمك يا غناتي 

أبو أحمد:-هاه بنيتي شوفي وتعلمي من أمش هالطبخات الزينه 
أم أحمد :-خلها يا أبو أحمد الحن تهتم بدراستها أحسن ليها 

أبو أحمد:-مسيرها لبيت رجلها ويش دراستها بعد هذي 
أم أحمد :- لا لا ، ان شاء الله بتنا بتصير دختوره 

أبو أحمد:-ما ليها الا بيت رجلها أقول لش 
أم أحمد :-الله يعين 

وتسمع سلمى كلام والدها وتصدم من الكلام ، وتذهب الى غرفتها بدون أن تقول أي كلمة 

أم أحمد :- ويش فيك يا أبو أحمد ، تقول هالكلام قدام لبنية 
أبو أحمد:-ويش قلنا ، هذي الحقيقه واللي المفروض تسمعه وتعرفه وتوعيه 

أم أحمد :- مو انت اللي قلت ليها أمباش تصيري دختوره من قبل كم يوم بس له
أبو أحمد:-أيه قلت ليها بس عشان تجد في دراستها مو يعني أمباها تشتغل 

ويصل أطرافق الحديث الى مسامع سلمى ، فتذهب الى غرفتها وتبدأ في البكاء .......وتقرر أمراً 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

غداً نعرف ان شاء الله ما قررته سلمى .

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

مرحبيا خيي

ها ويش قررت سلمى ؟؟؟

الجزء للحين قصير  ( الظاهر نبغاك تحط الرواية كلها مرة وحدة ) 

صحيح هذي لهجة العسكري ويش هي 

هندي والا شلون 

ام نظام هذي اول مرة اسمع بها هههههه

بانتظار الجزء الجديد 

الى ذلك الحين 

كن في عناية الله ورعايته

----------


## Taka

*آلسلآم عليكم*
*آسميهآ عجيبه رمست آلعسكري هع هع*
*وهذآ أبو أحمد هب عآيبني شكله بيضيع عيآله*
*يآلله خويه وآحد فآضي شوقتني*
*آبه آعرف شو بيستوي*
*يآلله لآتتأخر حنآ نتريآك*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*مســــــــــــــــــــاكمـ اللهـ بـ الخير ,,,*
*أما نظامـ ,,,*
*أمحقـ نظامـ ما تحلقـ ساعهـ إلا صاحبـ النظامـ خارقنهـ ,, هع* 
*و يقولو منـ وينـ يجيـ التسيبـ ؟!*
*و هذا أبو أحمد ما يعرفـ يتكلمـ عدلـ يعنيـ ,,*
*أولـ شيـ بدا بـ أحمد الضحية الأولى ,,*
*<<< أعتقد أنـ البنتـ بـ تاخذ الأيميلـ و الستار اللهـ على هاالولد شانـ ما يفلتـ ,,*
*و الظاهر أنهـ ما أكتفى و ناويـ على الثانيهـ ,,*
*بسـ اللهـ يستر سلمى ما تقرر تتركـ الدراسهـ ,,*
*و هو كلـ إليـ شاغلـ تفكيرهـ الكورة ,,*
*أبو زيوووونـ خييـ ،،*
*أنيـ ما أقدر على الحممممماسـ ,,*
*و الروايهـ من بدايتها تحمسسسـ ,,*
*يعطيكـ ربيـ ألفـ ألفـ عاااافيهـ ,,*
*و سلمـ يمينكـ و اللهـ على هيكـ إبداعـ ,,*
*و نحنـ بـ الأنتظار ,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*

*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*

*ماشاء الله جداً رووووووعة..*

*كل يوم أحس أن الأحداث تزداد تشييق ...*
*أما العسكري دا تحفة...*




*وأحمد شكله داهية بجد...*
*وكل سبب له مسبب..*

*وتعامل أبوه وياه هو الأصل....*


*الله يستر  بس....*
*يعطيك العافية أخوي..*


*بانتظار الغد القريب بإذن الله تعالى..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*الاحداث شيقه* 

*:
سلمت يداك اخي* 

* تابع فنحن بالانتظااار 




ولاتتأخر علينا



تحياتي*

----------


## المتحير

رووووووووووووووووووعة

----------


## المتحير

وبلالنتظار

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله عليك* 

*بداية  جميلة  وانا الذي لا اعرف كثيرا* 

*اللهجة العامية  انما فهمت كل الكلمات* 

*استمر وسأكون من المصفقين الدائمين لك* 

* يعطيك العافية* 


*ابو  زين* 

*بالفعل  استمر وانا  معك* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*لازلنا هنا بالانتظار...*


*موفقين...*

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي نوارة الدنيا مرحبتين





> مرحبيا خيي
> اهلا وسهلا
> 
> ها ويش قررت سلمى ؟؟؟
> البارت الياي نشوف 
> 
> الجزء للحين قصير ( الظاهر نبغاك تحط الرواية كلها مرة وحدة )
> هههههههه حاضرين 
> 
> ...



الف شكر للتواجد والمتابعة 

خالص التحيات 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *آلسلآم عليكم*
> 
> *آسميهآ عجيبه رمست آلعسكري هع هع*
> *وهذآ أبو أحمد هب عآيبني شكله بيضيع عيآله*
> *يآلله خويه وآحد فآضي شوقتني*
> *آبه آعرف شو بيستوي*
> 
> *يآلله لآتتأخر حنآ نتريآك*






اهلا وسهلا بخيي مهرشاد 
عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذي رمسة أهل الجنوب عندنا في المملكة 

أبو أحمد مع الأسف نموذج لبعض الرجال موجودين 
في مجتمعاتنا ، يعتقدون بأن الحياة هي شغل للعائلة فقط 
ولا يهمهم الجانب النفسي  لأبنائهم 

آسف على التأخير شوي  :bigsmile: 

خالص تحياتي 
فمان الله

----------


## واحد فاضي

اهلين مرحبتين خيتي للدموع إحساس 




> *مســـــــــــاكمـ اللهـ بـ الخير ,,,*
> مساك الله بالخير والكرامة 
> *أما نظامـ ,,,*
> *أمحقـ نظامـ ما تحلقـ ساعهـ إلا صاحبـ النظامـ خارقنهـ ,, هع* 
> *و يقولو منـ وينـ يجيـ التسيبـ ؟!*
> اما أمحق نظام الا أمحق نظام 
> عندك فيتامين واااااو تمشي 
> ولا ترن في التوقيف ولا أحد يسلم عليك بعد هههههه
> *و هذا أبو أحمد ما يعرفـ يتكلمـ عدلـ يعنيـ ,,*
> ...







> *للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,*






التواجد الرائع خيتي 
والتعليق الأروع 

يجبرانني على كتابة المزيد ان شاء الله 
وفي البال الكثير وهو وعد للكل 
بمواصلة الكتابة 

لكم خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

خيتي دمعة على السطور مراحب 




> *اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد*
> *وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...*
> اللهم صل على محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين 
> وعجل فرجهم وإجعلنا من أنصارهم يا كريم
> *ماشاء الله جداً رووووووعة..*
> *كل يوم أحس أن الأحداث تزداد تشييق ...*
> تواجدكم هو ما يزيد القصة تشويقاً
> 
> *أما العسكري دا تحفة...*
> ...




 خيتي ربي يوفقك ويسلمك

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> *الاحداث شيقه* 
> *:*
> *سلمت يداك اخي* 
> 
> *تابع فنحن بالانتظااار* 
> 
> *ولاتتأخر علينا*
> 
> 
> *تحياتي*



 
خيتي ورد الياسمين مرحبتين

تواجدكم الرائع هو ملح القصة 

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

> رووووووووووووووووووعة



اخويي المتحير مراحب

الروعه تواجدكم 

خالص التحيات
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

الوالد العزيز أبو طارق 
كم سعدت وأنا أرى تنوير صفحتي بإسمك 
أهلاً ومليون مرحبا




> *ما شاء الله عليك* 
> 
> 
> *بداية جميلة وانا الذي لا اعرف كثيرا* 
> 
> *اللهجة العامية انما فهمت كل الكلمات* 
> 
> *استمر وسأكون من المصفقين الدائمين لك* 
> 
> ...






احرجتني كلماتك والدي العزيز
ومتابعتك الرائعة التي أتمنى أن تستمر 
مع أجزاء القصة 

خالص تحياتي وتقديري 
فمان الكريم

----------


## واحد فاضي

نتابع >>>>>>>>

احمد جالس في غرفته ينظر في شاشة الكمبيوتر وعينه مركزة على الماسنجر أكثر من أي شيء آخر 

يكلم في نفس الوقت صديقه خالد أحاديث ليس لها معنى 

لكن قلبه معلق بالوهم وما يظنه هو الحب من خلال الكلام 

يطول الانتظار فيقرر أن يغلق الماسنجر ويأخذ له غفوة قليلاً 

لكن .............
تأتيه إضافة على المسن فيقبلها 

أحمد:- هلا مين معاي 
....:- هلا بيك 
أحمد:- هلا وغلا ، ممكن أعرف مين معاي 
....:-يعني لازم تعرف >>>قلب حب  :in_love: 
أحمد:-على الأقل رمز 
....:-خلاص سميني أموله 
أحمد:- هلا بأموله ومرحبتين 
....:-هلا بيك 
أحمد:- انتين اللي في منتدى ..........
....:-أيه أني وفهمت الرسالة اللي كتبتها <<طبعاً تكذب 
أحمد:- اييييييه يا عيني على الذكاء 
....:-  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
أحمد:-الله حيها المستحية 
....:- :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
أحمد:- زين أجل انتين كم عمرش 
....:-أول شي انت عمرك كم ؟؟
أحمد:- أنا عمري 17 سنه 
....:-وأني عمري 16 سنه <<<إيه هيّن  :bigsmile: 
أحمد:- في أي صف تدرسي ؟؟
....:-أني في ثاني ثانوي 
أحمد:-أنا في أول ثانوي 
....:-أووووه خلاص أجل با أعلمك هههه

وطال الحديث بينهما ولم يحس أحمد بالوقت وهو في عالم الأحلام الذي لا يفيق منه الكثير الا بعد فوات الأوان 

وظل على هذه الحال مدة غير يسيرة من الزمن وصلا في النهاية الى أنهم لا يستغنيا عن بعضهما البعض 
وكأن سهام ( كيوبيد) قد أصابت قلبيهما ولا يستطيعا أن يفترقا ، ومن المؤكد أنهما سيتزوجا .

وفي نهاية المحادثة >>>>>>>>>>

....:- الحين أين با أروح أنام 
أحمد:- وين تو الناس بدري 
....:-بدري من عمرك حبيبي ، بكره علينا مدرسة 
أحمد:-يعني خلاص بتنامي 
....:-أكيد أصلاً أني أول مره أقعد لهالحزة ، بس علشانك حبيبي
أحمد:-أوووووووووووه ما أقدر أنا على الكلمات هذي 
....:- :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
أحمد:-خلاص خلاص يالله أجل 
....:-باي غناتي 
أحمد:-مع السلامة حبيبتي
....:-تصبح على خير يا قمر 
أحمد:-وانتي من أهل الخير يا عسل 
وبين قمر وعسل وعمري وهالكلام اللي في المسن أغلق أحمد الكمبيوتر وهو يأمل بأحلام وردية 
ويتخيل نفسه مع معشوقته في عالم وردي ويعيشون في بيت ومستقرين وهانئين ......وهذا ما يصوره لهما الشيطان 

ننتقل الآن الى غرفة سلمى والتي سمعت أطراف من حديث ابيها لأمها وهو يقول :- البنت لبيت زوجها وباقي الكلام 

وأخذت تفكر في ما تفعل ...............
قامت توضأت وأخذت كتاب مفاتيح الجنان 
وفرشت سجادتها بعد أن لبست إحرام الصلاة 

صلت لها ركعات قربة لله تعالى 

فتحت على

« مُناجاة الخآئِفينَ »
*اِلـهي اَتَراكَ بَعْدَ الاْيمانِ بِكَ تُعَذِّبُني، اَمْ بَعْدَ حُبّي اِيّاكَ* *تُبَعِّدُني، اَمْ مَعَ رَجائي لِرَحْمَتِكَ وَصَفْحِكَ تَحْرِمُني، اَمْ مَعَ* 
*اسْتِجارَتي بِعَفْوِكَ تُسْلِمُني، حاشا لِوَجْهِكَ الْكَريمِ اَنْ* 
*تُخَيِّبَني، لَيْتَ شِعْري اَلِلشَّقاءِ وَلَدَتْني اُمّي، اَمْ لِلْعَناءِ رَبَّتْني،* 
*فَلَيْتَها لَمْ تَلِدْني وَلَمْ تُرَبِّني، وَلَيْتَني عَلِمْتُ اَمِنْ اَهْلِ* 
*السَّعادَةِ جَعَلْتَني وَبِقُرْبِكَ وَجِوارِكَ خَصَصْتَني، فَتَقِرَّ بِذلِكَ عَيْني وَتَطْمَئِنَّ لَهُ نَفْسي، اِلـهي هَلْ تُسَوِّدُ وُجُوهاً خَرَّتْ ساجِدةً لِعَظَمَتِكَ، اَوْ تُخْرِسُ اَلْسِنَةً نَطَقَتْ بِالثَّناءِ عَلى مَجْدِكَ وَجَلالَتِكَ، اَوْ تَطْبَعُ عَلى قُلُوب انْطَوَتْ عَلى مَحَبَّتِكَ، اَوْ تُصِمُّ اَسْماعاً تَلَذَّذَتْ بِسَماعِ ذِكْرِكَ في اِرادَتِكَ، اَوْ تَغُلُّ اَكُفَّاً رَفَعَتْهَا الاْمالُ اِلَيْكَ رَجاءَ رَأفَتِكَ، اَوْ تُعاقِبُ اَبْداناً عَمِلَتْ بِطاعَتِكَ حَتّى نَحِلَتْ في مُجاهَدَتِكَ، اَوْ تُعَذِّبُ اَرْجُلاً سَعَتْ في عِبادَتِكَ، اِلـهي لا تُغْلِقْ عَلى مُوَحِّديكَ اَبْوابَ رَحْمَتِكَ، وَلا تَحْجُبْ مُشْتاقيكَ عَنِ النَّظَرِ اِلى جَميلِ رُؤْيَتِكَ، اِلـهي نَفْسٌ اَعْزَزْتَها بِتَوْحيدِكَ كَيْفَ تُذِلُّها بِمَهانَةِ هِجْرانِكَ، وَضَميرٌ انْعَقَدَ عَلى مَوَدَّتِكَ كَيْفَ تُحْرِقُهُ بِحَرارَةِ نيرانِكَ، اِلـهي اَجِرْني مِنْ أليمِ غَضَبِكَ وَعَظيمِ سَخَطِكَ يا حَنّانُ يا مَنّانُ، يا رَحيمُ يا رَحْمنُ، يا جَبّارُ يا قَهّارُ، يا غَفّارُ يا سَتّارُ، نَجِّني بِرَحْمَتِكَ مَنْ عَذابِ النّارِ وَفَضيحَةِ الْعارِ، اِذَا امْتازَ الاَْخْيارُ مِنَ الاَْشْرارِ، وَحالَتِ الاَْحْوالُ وَهالَتِ الاَْهْوالُ، وَقَرُبَ الُْمحْسِنُونَ وَبَعُدَ الْمُسيـئُونَ، وَوُفّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْس ما كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ ، وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين .*


صلت بعدها ركعات أخرى 
وأخذت تفكر فيما تفعل 
فهي في هذه الدنيا ضعيفة لي لها أحد وكأنها مقطوعة من شجرة ، فالأم تبدي لها بعض الاهتمام وهي تعذرها على مشاغلها ، أما لأب فلاهي في أموره وشئونة الخاصة 
والأخ لا هي أيضاً فلا يهتم الا بنفسه وأموره الخاصة
فيجب عليها هي أن تتحمل ما يكفل لنظام البيت أن يستمر إضافة الى دراستها وتعتبره في سبيل الله تعالى ما تكابد 

نامت سلمى وهي مطمئنة 

أم أحمد بعد أن اعدت لزوجها الحلا ليذهب به الى أصحابه 
اتصلت بإبن أختها لكي يمر عليها 
عندما مر عليها ركبت معه في سيارته 
أم أحمد:-بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
سعيد:-حياش الله خاله ، قواش الله
أم أحمد:- الله يقويك يا غناتي 
سعيد:- بنمر اول شي على بيت خالتي زهراء وتالي بنروح 
أم أحمد:-قبل لا تمر عليها أمباك توديني محل الهدايا اللي في الزهراء وتالي نمر عليها 

سعيد:-خلاص أجل با أتصل عليها يمكن تمبى شي من الزهراء
أم أحمد:-اتصل يا غناتي 
ويتصل بخالته وتقول له أن يمر عليها لكي تأخذ هديه هي الأخرى 
أم أحمد:-ويش أكيد تمبانا نمر عليها أول شي 
سعيد:- ( وهو كاتم الضحكه ) إيه خاله أول شي بنمر عليها 
ويمر على خالته ويذهبون لمجمع الزهراء ويجلس سعيد في الخارج بإنتظارهم وقد قالوا له بأنهم لن يتأخروا 

ربع ساعه 

نصف ساعة 

45 دقيقة 

ساعة 

وكلما اتصل عليهم يقولون له بأنهم قادمون 
لكن يطول الانتظار وهم لم يأتوا 

وفجأة تخرج خالته أم أحمد من المجمع وتركب السيارة وهي تقول له :- غناتي سعيد روح بيت أختي أني ماني فاضية 
سعيد :- خير خاله سلامتش 
أم أحمد:- هذي خالتك زهراء ما تشبع من السوق ، كلما قلت ليها همشي تقول بس هالدكان ، بس هالمحل وتقعد تقولب في الأغراض لامن تلوع أفادي وفي الاخير ما تشتري ولا حاجه 
سعيد:-الله يعين ، خلاص أجل با أتصل عليها وبا أقول ليها إني با أمشي 
أم أحمد:-اتصل عليها اتصل 
سعيد يتصل بخالته 
سعيد:-الو هاه خالة ما بتجي له 
الخالة :-داني جايه خلاص خلصت 
ويخبر أم أحمد بأنها آتية 
لكن عشر دقائق أيضاً ولم تأتي 
ويتصل مرة أخرى 
وتقول له بأنها قادمة خلاااااص 

وعشر دقائق أخرى ولم تأتي

وتقوم أم أحمد بالإتصال عليها 
أم أحمد:- ويش بتجي ولا نمشي عنش 
الخالة :-والله السيارة مو سيارتش حق تقولي كده ، وأني جايه ويا ولد أختي 
أم أحمد:- إيه بس أحنا بنروح بيت أختش له 
الخاله :- إيه ويش فيها اذا تسوقنا ورحنا زياره 
أم أحمد:- كان قلتي من الصبح كده ، كان وداني ولد أختش وجاء الش 
الخاله:-يعين تمبي تروحي لحالش هاه ، قوليها من الاول 
أم أحمد:- انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، أقول لش خيه لا تخليني أطلع من طوري وأتزاعل وياش 
الخاله:- ايه شايفه روحش عليي لاويش 
أم أحمد:-خلاص خلاص يالله فمان الله 
الخاله :- داني با أجي الحين حارسوني 

وتغلق أم أحمد السماعة 

وبعد عشر دقائق تخرج الخالة وليس في يدها الا كيسين فقط 
وتركب السيارة حتى بدون أن تسلم على أحد منهم 

ويذهبون الى بيت أختهم 
وتقدم أم أحمد الهديه الى أختها فيما الخالة لم تقدم شيء 
الخاله:- يوووه نسيت هديتش خيه في البيت 
وسط نظرات متبادلة من بين أم أحمد وأم سعيد 
ولم يجلسوا الا ربع ساعة حتى تقول الخالة :- يالله سعيد قوم وصلنا البيت تعبانه
سعيد:- ما قعدتي شي خاله .
الخاله:- ويش اسوي بعد تعبانه ، ورحم الله من زار وخفف وهي تنظر جهة أم أحمد 
أم أحمد:- أما أني با أقعد ويا خيتي من زمان ما شفتها 
الخاله :- اللي يمبى الناس يواصلهم 
أم سعيد :- خلاص له جايين تزوروا ولا تتشابقوا ، يالله سعيد غناتي قوم وصل خالتك زهراء 

ويقوم سعيد وتقوم الخاله وتسلم على أم سعيد وتذهب بدون حتى ان تقول شيئاً لأم أحمد

أم أحمد:- الله يعين عليش يا زهراء على هذي نفس
أم سعيد:-انا لله وانا اليه راجعون ، هذي هيه من وعينا على هالدنيا وهيه كده ما تغيرت 

أم أحمد:-أي والله خيتي تعودنا عليها ، تعصب تعصب وتالي كأنه ما صار شي يالله يطلع في الغسيل 
أم سعيد:-إي والله يطلع في الغسيل 
ويضحكون فيما بينهم 

وتقوم أم أحمد وتأخذ المولود وتحضنه وتهزهزه في يديها 
وهي تقول له بعض الاناشيد الخاصة بالأطفال 
>>يا سنور تت .....يا سنور تت
ما عندنا بت .....ما عندنا بت 

ما عندنا الا غدور تصيح وتسكت <<<

وتهدأ الطفلة بين يدي أم أحمد وتعود للنوم من جديد 

وتطول الجلسة بين أم أحمد وأم سعيد 


أما في الديوانية فهناك قصة أخرى بين أبو أحمد وأصحابه 
نراها في البارت القادم .

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*اللهم صلي وسلم على محمد وآل محمد* 

*وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم..*

*ماشاء الله..مع قصره إلا أن روعته فائقة...*

*ودروسه مُستفادة ....*

*أخي الكريم أبو زين...*

*اندمجنا مع القصة وأبطالها....*

*أرى خلاصات تتجلى أمامي من خلال قراءة كل بارت..*

*بانتظار الجديد الموفق بإذن الله تعالى..*

*موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*

*دمت بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*صبـــــــــــــــــاحـ الخيراااتـ ,,,*
*لا زالـ التشويقـ ,,,*
*هو الطابعـ الغالبـ على روايتكـ الرااائعهـ ,,,*
*و الحماسـ يستوطننا ,,,*
*و نبقى نحنـ بـ إنتظار البقيهـ ,,,*
*و ثوانيـ الأنتظار تتلاعبـ بنا ,,*
*و تقلبنا على نيرانـ الشوقـ لـ القادمـ المشرقـ ,,*
*إلى ذالكـ ,,,*
*كنـ أيها العزيز ,,*
*بـ أمانـ اللهـ و تحتـ رعايتهـ ,,,*
*خااالصـ التحاااياااا ,,*
*للدموعـ إحساسـ ,,,*

----------


## ابو طارق

*ما شاء الله عليك * 

*ابو  زين* 

*رواية  جميلة  جدا * 

*وانا متشوق للمتابعة* 

*مع كل تقدير واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## ابو طارق

*كنت اود  ان اسئل نفس السؤال حول اللهجة* 

*التي استعملتها للعسكري* 

*وبعد ردك  على الابناء الاعزاء * 

*رجعت للوراء   35  سنة  وتذكرت  العمال  الجيزانيين* 

*الذين كانوا يعملوا  معي * 

* ابو  زين  * 

*يعطيك الف عافية  ونحن بالانتظار*

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Taka

*آلسلآم عليكم*
*خويه وآحد فآضي*
*آلقصه وآيد حلوه*
*لآتشوقنآ زيآده*
*آحنآ بآلآنتظآر*

----------


## المتحير

روعة بانتظار البارت

----------


## مياس

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قصه عجيييييييييبه ..والأحداث واقعيه جداً..
الله يعطيك العافيه خيووووووووو أبو زييييون 
وتسلم الأياديي ونحن بإنتظار الجزء الجديد  :amuse:

----------

